# vistor Visa questions



## Ilovecuyos (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,

I'm writing this on behalf of a couple of friends of mine who are very concerned about a situation with their visitor's Visa. 

Well, long story short he has way overstayed his visa. He came to Mexico from USA and it's been well over a year (they give youi 180 days).

He's concerned that he'll never be allowed back in Mexico again... or that he'll be fined an exhorbitant amount of money... or both. 

Another friend of mine is in a difficult situation. He has already made travel arrangements, can't change the date and has to leave the country in a couple days. 

He's lost his visitor's visa and has no time to replace it

What happens if you get ready to board your flight, and you've lost your visitor's visa? What do they do if you tell them you've lost it?

I've heard it depends on the airport you depart from. What's the difference in departing from Mexico city? Or Guadalajara?

Thanks if you can help.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The friend who has overstayed, should take a bus to a border town and walk across the border to the US customs and immigration, show his passport and enter the USA.

The friend who has lost his FMM and has an airline ticket, will have to go to INM at the airport, explain his situation and probably pay a fine and another FMM fee, in order to get a boarding pass from the airline. He should allow sufficient time prior to his flight, as any problems or delays could cause him to miss the flight. No refund likely.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Sounds like some lazy or disrespectful friends. 

At the airport, stop at the INM desk/office to report the loss/overstay, and pay what I've seen reported as a nominal penalty. For the other person, the proper visa category should be applied for if the person is residing in Mexico. Report the overstay, pay the penalty and learn the lesson.


----------



## Ilovecuyos (Jul 19, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> The friend who has overstayed, should take a bus to a border town and walk across the border to the US customs and immigration, show his passport and enter the USA.
> 
> The friend who has lost his FMM and has an airline ticket, will have to go to INM at the airport, explain his situation and probably pay a fine and another FMM fee, in order to get a boarding pass from the airline. He should allow sufficient time prior to his flight, as any problems or delays could cause him to miss the flight. No refund likely.


Hi,

Thanks for this answer.

I didn't realize it was even possible to travel to the USA by bus!
He lives in North Cartolina.

Is it safe? I'm concerned about soldiers and checkpoints. I've trfaveled a LOT within the country by bus but never across the border.

And exactly HOW does one go about traveling by bus to the USA?

Thanks again, if you can help.

My friend is lazy, I know.


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I had a Mexican friend who traveled by bus from NC to his hometown south of Guadalajara as he was afraid of flying. He said it was a very miserable 4 days. He somehow got past his fear of flying on the return and flew back!

Your friend could take the Bus to Laredo then take a flight from there.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The bus trip within Mexico might be much more enjoyable than the USA leg, since Mexico has superb buses, especially Executivo class; some of which have only three seats across and they recline fully. I know of nothing like that in the USA.
Another option to consider: Mexico has regional airlines, like Volaris, Interjet, etc., which fly to some US cities at more economical prices, not much more than the bus price. If you could find one to an airline hub in the right direction, you might then find other connections; although; Eastern NC is neither easy nor cheap to fly into. We escaped from there long ago!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Oops: We have wandered from Visitor Visas to the Bus topic. 
Maybe the moderator would move the appropriate posts from here to there. Then, delete this one.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are lots of cheap flights for Tijuana, fly there , cross over to San Diego and from there figure it out. There used to be a train from LA to San Francisco or Oakland do not know if it is still correct, also you can take greyhound buses , not my favorite way to travel in the US. Great in Mexico but Tijuana is a long ride.
In Chiapas there are lots of buses going to Tijuana , I bet it is the same from Michoacan. Lots of seasonnal workers take them, go and check out the bus companies around the bus station. There are lots of awful buses going there but there are also nice lines so check it out. Tijuana is a long way, I would look into the cheap airlines going there.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Oops: We have wandered from Visitor Visas to the Bus topic.
> Maybe the moderator would move the appropriate posts from here to there. Then, delete this one.


It's true that this thread has segued from the original topic to bus travel from Mexico to the States, but the transition seems a logical one, so I'm going to leave the thread as is, at least for the moment.


----------

